# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مشکل در ثبت نام !!! گزینه فرهنگیان رو پیدا نمیکنم !!!

## _Rasul_

سلام دوستان
من ثبت نام کردم 
ولی گزینه ای مبنی بر علاقه مندی به دانشگاه فرهنگیان ندیدم !
چیکار کنم ؟ جائی باید تیک بزنم ؟

----------


## Ali.psy

> سلام دوستان
> من ثبت نام کردم 
> ولی گزینه ای مبنی بر علاقه مندی به دانشگاه فرهنگیان ندیدم !
> چیکار کنم ؟ جائی باید تیک بزنم ؟


لطفا دفترچه راهنمارو دقیق بخونید.تا متوجه بشید

----------


## _Rasul_

به خدا اون صفحه آخر رو کامل خوندم ولی خیلی گنگ و مبهمه !

ب) ويژه داوطلبان آزاد:
پذيرش دانشجو در دانشگاه فرهنگيان و دانشگاه تربيت دبير شهيد رجايي همانند سنوات قبل، با درج شرايط و ضوابط اختصاصي به انضمام ظرفيت پذيرش
در دفترچه شماره ( 2) راهنماي انتخاب رشته و مطابق مقررات و ضوابط قانوني محدود صورت مي پذيرد. داوطلبان متقاضي م ي بايد موارد ذيل را در اعلام
( علاقمندي خود به اين رشته ها مد نظر قرار دهند. بديهي است مسؤوليت عدم رعايت موارد ذيل و همچنين شرايط و ضوابطي كه متعاقبا در دفترچه شماره ( 2
درج خواهد شد، بر عهده داوطلب مي باشد.
-1 دارا بودن نمره علمي كل 6500 و بالاتر در زيرگروه مربوط.
1372 به بعد). /7/ -2 داشتن حداكثر سن 22 سال تمام در بدو ورود به دانشگاه (متولدين 1
15 در دوره متوسطه ي دوم (پايه هاي اول، دوم و سوم). / -3 داشتن حداقل معدل كل 00
-4 بومي بودن داوطلب در كدرشته محل مربوط بر اساس ملاك هاي تعيين شده در دفترچه شماره ( 2) آزمون.
* تذكر مهم:
شرايط و ضوابط تكميلي پذيرش دانشجو متعاقباً جهت اطلاع داوطلبان متقاضي رشته هاي تحصيلي مورد نياز آموزش و پرورش در دانشگاه هاي
فرهنگيان و تربيت دبير شهيد رجايي اعلام خواهد شد. بنابر اين ملاك عمل آخرين تغييراتي خواهد بود كه در دفترچه شماره ( 2) راهنماي انتخاب
رشته هاي تحصيلي درج و يا از طريق سايت سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور اطلاع رساني خواهد شد.



خب الان باید جایی تیکی چیزی بزنم حین ثبت نام یا خیر ؟

----------


## Ali.psy

> به خدا اون صفحه آخر رو کامل خوندم ولی خیلی گنگ و مبهمه !
> 
> ب) ويژه داوطلبان آزاد:
> پذيرش دانشجو در دانشگاه فرهنگيان و دانشگاه تربيت دبير شهيد رجايي همانند سنوات قبل، با درج شرايط و ضوابط اختصاصي به انضمام ظرفيت پذيرش
> در دفترچه شماره ( 2) راهنماي انتخاب رشته و مطابق مقررات و ضوابط قانوني محدود صورت مي پذيرد. داوطلبان متقاضي م ي بايد موارد ذيل را در اعلام
> ( علاقمندي خود به اين رشته ها مد نظر قرار دهند. بديهي است مسؤوليت عدم رعايت موارد ذيل و همچنين شرايط و ضوابطي كه متعاقبا در دفترچه شماره ( 2
> درج خواهد شد، بر عهده داوطلب مي باشد.
> -1 دارا بودن نمره علمي كل 6500 و بالاتر در زيرگروه مربوط.
> 1372 به بعد). /7/ -2 داشتن حداكثر سن 22 سال تمام در بدو ورود به دانشگاه (متولدين 1
> ...


این کجاش گنگه؟طبق روال هر ستا ثبت نام زمان انتخاب رشتس اگه خبری شد سایت سنجش یا پیک سنجش همین

----------

